# pump and moving house



## Jennywren (Aug 29, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if I was to move to another part of the country , because I already have a pump , if I would be funded to carry on with pump or is it down to the pct for that area thanks Jenny


----------



## Julia (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
I don't really understand how it all works, but I shouldn't think it was a problem.
I moved to a completely different part of the country after having funding approved and getting a start date for the pump, but before I actually got my pump, and it didn't cause any issues. Having said that, I still go to the hospital where I used to live 170 miles away, although have obviously changed GP (&PCT).
I hope someone can clarify the situation for you.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 29, 2011)

It will just be the consumables that you are concerned with, as the pump is paid for, so that burden falls to your GP I believe, so no problems I would of thought............

But I have no personal experience................


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Jenny,
when you move, your new pct picks up the tab for consumables.
Your GP just has to refer you to the nearest pump clinic which will sort out your funding for you.
Just make sure that you have plenty of supplies to last you for at least 4 mths just in case of hold ups.
I'm just in the process of moving as well


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> It will just be the consumables that you are concerned with, as the pump is paid for, so that burden falls to your GP I believe, so no problems I would of thought............
> 
> But I have no personal experience................



Nope nothing to do with the GP


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 29, 2011)

Its all what ifs at mo  , i know its pct and not gp , but just wondering if they can refuse if already on a pump  .Got an appt with local mp on 6th of sep rehousing  and lack of help .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 29, 2011)

Jennywren said:


> Its all what ifs at mo  , i know its pct and not gp , but just wondering if they can refuse if already on a pump  .Got an appt with local mp on 6th of sep rehousing  and lack of help .



Hi Jenny, nope they can not refuse to fund your pump or consumables.
I hope you have more luck and help from your MP then I did, which was zilch 

PS, if you are really worried and who wouldn't be, then contact INPUT who are the font of all knowledge they will put your mind at rest.


----------



## shiv (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi Jenny I've just changed PCTs (Brighton to London) and I was told the transition of who pays for what should all happen behind the scenes and I shouldn't have to worry about it. Naturally I worry, so I might call my new PCT soon to make sure they have been informed so Animas don't stop sending me supplies because noone is paying the bill!


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 29, 2011)

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Ellie Jones (Sep 3, 2011)

As Sue says..

As you'll already on a pump, if you move into a new area then your new PCT has to foot the bill, sometimes they can drag their feet with sorting out the funding, so ensure you've got plenty of consumables before moving...

On the e-mail list, there have been American's etc who have come to the uk as worker or students, once they qualifiy for NHS treatment they get there consumables paid for by the PCT...


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2011)

Shiv, nobody paid for anything for me for months and months because of a glitch - Roche kept sending me everything to me even though they hadn't even been paid for the pump let alone the rest of it.  Oh - and also replaced not one but two meters/remotes!

Sposed to be sorted out now ....

I'd be most surprised if Animas refused you anything.


----------

